# vintage devices



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Oops!!!!!!


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> Oops!!!!!!



Use em all the time..Even write them off on my taxes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll take a dozen of 'em.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Al, follow this link to learn how to post PhotoBucket pictures:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/how-post-photos-images-1588/?highlight=post+photobucket


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for trying, I have followed this procedure many times.No Go. It always comes up ( upload failed ). I will try again sometime.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> Thanks for trying, I have followed this procedure many times.No Go. It always comes up ( upload failed ). I will try again sometime.



Upload to PhotoBucket?

What size of images are you trying to upload?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> Thanks for trying, I have followed this procedure many times.No Go. It always comes up ( upload failed ). I will try again sometime.


Wiat! Is the upload that failed your upload to PhotoBucket, or are you trying to upload your photos stored in PhotoBucket to this site? You simply LINK to your photobucket pictures.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I have tried it all. My pictures are uploaded to photobucket,but when on this site it asks for the file ,I try to upload to the site and it tells me that upload failed. I will try again tomorrow. Thanks once again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> I have tried it all. My pictures are uploaded to photobucket,but when on this site it asks for the file ,I try to upload to the site and it tells me that upload failed. I will try again tomorrow. Thanks once again.



You don't upload it. You copy and paste the URL that's given to you at PhotoBucket.

Under the thumbnails in your PB page, there is a URL titled "Direct Link". Copy that text (Ctrl+C), then come back here and click on the







icon. Then paste the text (Ctrl+V) when prompted and press enter.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> I have tried it all. My pictures are uploaded to photobucket,but when on this site it asks for the file ,I try to upload to the site and it tells me that upload failed. I will try again tomorrow. Thanks once again.


If you PM me,Ill give you my email and you can send me the pics, then I can host them on my web server for you.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If you PM me,Ill give you my email and you can send me the pics, then I can host them on my web server for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


That's not his problem. They're already hosted at PhotoBucket. He needs to get the URL from there and paste it here.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

SEE .... Electrical Photos.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Does that help?


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

THANKS; How do you that?:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> THANKS; How do you that?:thumbup:



Right click on the image, then choose "View Image Info".

*That* is the URL you need to post the image. *That* is what you enter when you click on the







button when it asks you for the URL of the image.

If you have it in your ET album, it will look like http://blah blah blah yada yada yada/Electric Al/somethingorother.jpg.

If it's hosted at Photobucket, it will look like http://photobucket.com / yada yada yada/blah blah blah/Electric Al/album/somethingorother.jpg.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

From Photo bucket move you mouse under the picture you want to post. Then copy and paste the direct link code. Then follow 480's instruction 



> *That* is the URL you need to post the image. *That* is what you enter when you click on the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Also, at most of the photo hosting sites, you can view in different sizes with different URLs. Once you place a photo into the dialog box here (after hitting the insert image button) you can select Preview Post before Submit Reply and see if it worked and how big the photo will show here.


----------

